# myrtle beach fishing



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I was wonduring if there was any fish you could catch at myrtle beach? I always get bored in the middle of the winter because theres no fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You might catch some weakfish or spiny dogfish, that's about it.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

whats the best way to catch speckled sea trout and can you catch them in myrtle beach without going on a boat.{like on 53 street in cherry grove,or the piers or surf}


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've caught them in December off 2nd Ave Pier. It's not hard to catch them. If they're there and you put the bait in front of them, you can limit out with not much trouble. They eat pretty good but I have no idea if they're still there. It all depends on water temperature.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

what does the water temp have to be its about 47deg. right now. What do you catch them on?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Water should be in the mid 50's or higher. Cut mullet or shrimp works great.


----------

